# The great Benny Hill



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2016)

https://youtu.be/ysFrt3V7nvI

The great Benny Hill singing Ting-a-Ling-a-Loo
This was the 'b' side of Ernie.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2016)

I absolutely love Benny Hill. It's sad that he considered himself something of a failure at the end of his life. He was a slapstick genius. Like the Marx Brothers it's timeless. I was trying to find one of those memorable sketches. Benny is riding a bike around a ring and a buxom young thing is riding in front of him. They go faster and faster and faster, off fly clothes, skin...until it's two skeletons bicycling at warp speed.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I absolutely love Benny Hill. It's sad that he considered himself something of a failure at the end of his life. He was a slapstick genius. Like the Marx Brothers it's timeless. I was trying to find one of those memorable sketches. Benny is riding a bike around a ring and a buxom young thing is riding in front of him. They go faster and faster and faster, off fly clothes, skin...until it's two skeletons bicycling at warp speed.


I'm sure Benny Hill would be considered Politically incorrect today. Will have to search you tube.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh my word the PC folks would be howling. Benny Hill, in Australia Paul Hogan, even the Catskills comics...an era that will never return. How did our culture become so dead serious about itself? It's sad, I say you can still hug and respect trees but laugh out loud at the absurd.


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2016)

He was awesome. My dad loved his humor and never missed the show.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 11, 2016)

Benny Hill was one of the truly Great comedians.  I used to enjoy his shows, and even today, I sometimes view some of his old routines that are posted on Utube


----------

